# Heat Press Add Ons?



## dzignr (Sep 16, 2014)

I've noticed some retail shops who Heat Press shirt transfers have on their Heat Presses a cover of somekind.

Kinda like you would find on an ironing board, you know the gray looking hard to burn type fabric. 

Do people use these or something similar on a heat press?

I have seen them on the upper platen, is that the only place you would use one, or do you need something like this on the top and bottom?

What do you think works best?


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

They're usually called Teflon covers, or more commonly known as Teflon Bras. Most major screen printing supply companies would stock it I would imagine, I'm pretty sure Stahls has it as well for a direct lead, their site is on the left hand side in the preferred vendors directory.

It really depends on what you're doing. If you are using a technology where ink may come in direct contact with the platen, it will help in the cleaning and maintenance of the press ensuring a better transfer. In a technology like sublimation it may also help with ghosting type issues and be much easier to spot and clean. 

I usually stick to kraft paper, teflon sheets, or going bare depending on what I'm doing, but have thought about purchasing one before. 

I never really understood the need for a bottom one, but it might help in both dye sublimation, as well as preventing breakdown of the pad, although the only real bottom pad issue I've had over the years is having the adhesive start to fail on my 20 year old mighty press, I used some high temp RTV to put it back in place and still seems to be good, although I've had to re-glue it once every few years, I don't use that press much anymore though either now as I got a newer swing arm one in which is more helpful when lining up on the press


----------



## dzignr (Sep 16, 2014)

joeshaul said:


> They're usually called Teflon covers, or more commonly known as Teflon Bras. Most major screen printing supply companies would stock it I would imagine, I'm pretty sure Stahls has it as well for a direct lead, their site is on the left hand side in the preferred vendors directory.
> 
> It really depends on what you're doing. If you are using a technology where ink may come in direct contact with the platen, it will help in the cleaning and maintenance of the press ensuring a better transfer. In a technology like sublimation it may also help with ghosting type issues and be much easier to spot and clean.
> 
> ...


I will be heat pressing custom plastisol designs, primarily 
on black, red and gray shirts.

What would you suggest kraft paper, teflon sheets, or 
the teflon cover?

I just want to keep the equipment in the best condition 
as possible and make sure that the equipment does not
mess up the shirt quality or custom plastisol transfer.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Short version: 
You should be fine with a teflon sheet, or a bra if you want to invest the extra money. 

Long version:
I wouldn't bother with the kraft sheets as they start to fail after so many presses (about 40'ish I'd say). You could also go bare, but the problem you may run into is the paper may want to stick to the top of the press and create a little bit more frustration and possible curing differences between presses. You shouldn't ever really run into an issue where ink directly contacts your press, unless you decide to work very drunk, or zombielike tired to where you actually decide to press the transfer face up so the ink goes directly into the press. If you did not have a cover, this will result in a lot of cleanup, if you had a sheet/bra, it will clean up a lot easier, it shouldn't ever happen, but that's not to say it doesn't, especially if you have people "helping". The teflon sheet doesn't take much time to toss over and remove, but eventually seconds add up, I simply don't have a bra because I utilize my heat press in a wide variety of ways. So with that reasoning I'd suggest going the bra if you got the money, or the teflon sheet if you don't.


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Talk to your transfer supplier. Some will not recommend the teflon on the bottom pad because it can reflect some of the heat.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Heat Press Upper Platen Cover | Stahls'
Stahls Quick Slip Non-Stick Lower Platen Protector

these


----------



## dzignr (Sep 16, 2014)

djque said:


> Heat Press Upper Platen Cover | Stahls'
> Stahls Quick Slip Non-Stick Lower Platen Protector
> 
> these


I asked them, they said they did not reccomend using anything from stahls for another heat press, mine is a Hix heat press...


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

i was just seeing if thats what u were talking about but any teflon sheet will work.


----------



## dzignr (Sep 16, 2014)

djque said:


> i was just seeing if thats what u were talking about but any teflon sheet will work.


Yea, just looking for ways to save time, less steps the better, I tried to find something like that online for a Hix Heat Press, and I couldn't find anything?

You would think that Hix would make a bottom cover and a top cover, or at least I would.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Been going "naked" for decades.....There need for "protection".......But if you do use it, be sure to adjust your temperature up to compensate for heat loss....


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I use the Stahl's version on the bottom of mine. I prefer it because it makes it much easier to slide the shirt on and off since I thread the press. I have nothing on the top, but should. Sometimes I use a teflon sheet from Stahl's, but it's curled a lot and not easy to slip on since I have to uncurl it around the shirt. I did have one from proworld that kept flat but I messed up and pressed it while folded and it got cut in half that way. I need to order another one but was thinking of an official one from geoknight. But I'm sure it's MUCH more expensive.

Most of the time the top is unprotected though, unless I have to do multiple layer vinyl or something that will stick.


----------



## dzignr (Sep 16, 2014)

drdoct said:


> I use the Stahl's version on the bottom of mine. I prefer it because it makes it much easier to slide the shirt on and off since I thread the press. I have nothing on the top, but should. Sometimes I use a teflon sheet from Stahl's, but it's curled a lot and not easy to slip on since I have to uncurl it around the shirt. I did have one from proworld that kept flat but I messed up and pressed it while folded and it got cut in half that way. I need to order another one but was thinking of an official one from geoknight. But I'm sure it's MUCH more expensive.
> 
> Most of the time the top is unprotected though, unless I have to do multiple layer vinyl or something that will stick.


Stahls version on a Hix Heat press?


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't have a Hix. I've got a GeoKnight. But 16x20 is 16x20. The main reason I am looking at getting the top version from geoknight is that it's a twin shuttle production press and so the top is quite a bit different. But the bottom fits just fine. It's brown and slippery so the shirts don't catch on the pad. It helps increase the speed a little At least in my mind it does. I had the bra from proworld, but it wasn't near as good as this one now.


----------



## dzignr (Sep 16, 2014)

drdoct said:


> I don't have a Hix. I've got a GeoKnight. But 16x20 is 16x20. The main reason I am looking at getting the top version from geoknight is that it's a twin shuttle production press and so the top is quite a bit different. But the bottom fits just fine. It's brown and slippery so the shirts don't catch on the pad. It helps increase the speed a little At least in my mind it does. I had the bra from proworld, but it wasn't near as good as this one now.


Where can I get the bottom cover and the top cover both?


----------

